# Interaktives Mal-Spiel



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

was macht ein kronas wenn ihm nachmittags langweilig ist? genau! er programmiert mit logo ein spiel

was ihr braucht: msw logo: http://www.softronix.com/download/mswlogo65.exe (seite lädt etwas langsam, aber öffnet sich dann sofort das download fenster)
mein programm: http://www.fileuploadx.de/56695
(beide links sind laut antivir security suite sauber)

nach dem download installiert ihr ersteres und öffnet es dann.
dann klickt ihr oben links auf file, dann auf load... und wählt mein programm aus (müsste paint heißen)
wenn ihr alles richtig gemacht habt, öffnet sich ein sympatisches fenster, welches 18 kleine kästchen zum klicken beinhaltet

kurze erklärung der kästen: 
start: ein unaufhaltsamer strich zieht sich durchs bild
stopp: hält den strich an, kann benutzt werden um einen screenshot eures bildes zu machen
links: steuert den strich etwas nach link
rechts: steuert den strich etwas nach rechts
dick: strich wird dick
dünn: strich wird wieder dünn
schwarz/rot/grün/blau: ändert die farbe des striches in die genannten farben
schnell: strich wird schneller
langsam: strich benutzt wieder standartgeschwindigkeit
neu: löscht aktuelle zeichnung
beenden: beendet mein programm mitsamt logo
kreis: zeichnet einen kreis
quadrat: zeichnet ein quadrat
nichtmalen: es wird nicht gezeichnet bis wieder auf malen geklickt wird
umdrehen: zeichendreieck vollführt eine 180° drehung
vorwärts: zeichendreieck springt ein stück weiter
edit: update des programms: schnell und langsam funktion aufgrund eines bugs entfernt

viel spaß mit dem programm, kann gerne neue funktionen einbauen und hoffe auf rege aktivität des bilderpostens in diesem thread


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

so hab mal eins gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt fragt mich nicht was es darstellen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (27. März 2009)

LOL, was ist der Sinn des Spiels? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich lad mal runter und teste ;D


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2009)

.exe-.-
geht bei mir ned


----------



## Petunia (28. März 2009)

So leichtfertig wie hier irgendwelche .exe-Dateien runtergeladen werden, wunderts mich nicht mehr, dass ständig Nachrichten von gehackten Wow-accounts auftauchen.

Das Risiko wäre mir viel zu hoch von ner mir unbekannten Quelle so n Malspiel runterzuladen. Da lass ich lieber die Finger weg.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (28. März 2009)

Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass es kein Virus ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kenne Kronas schon etwas länger und er hat mir davon erzählt, bevor man es downloaden konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist definitiv kein Virus oder Ähnliches


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Petunia schrieb:


> So leichtfertig wie hier irgendwelche .exe-Dateien runtergeladen werden, wunderts mich nicht mehr, dass ständig Nachrichten von gehackten Wow-accounts auftauchen.
> 
> Das Risiko wäre mir viel zu hoch von ner mir unbekannten Quelle so n Malspiel runterzuladen. Da lass ich lieber die Finger weg.



Keine sorge keiner will deinen grün equipten warri haben ;P
najo für etwas hab ich photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trozdem coole idee


----------

